# Palma nova



## Charlie G (Apr 24, 2013)

My wife and I would like to move to central Palma nova. Can anyone advise why this is regarding the nitty gritty of this area. We frequently visit on holiday however realise buying and living in the area is a completely different kettle.

Can anyone help or offer some sound advice?

Thanks


----------



## Billy England (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Charlie, me and my partner want to move to the Spanish mainland from England but we've just had to take a bit of a reality check to be honest. Will you need to work out there?


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Don't buy, rent, prices are still falling.


----------



## Charlie G (Apr 24, 2013)

Billy England said:


> Hi Charlie, me and my partner want to move to the Spanish mainland from England but we've just had to take a bit of a reality check to be honest. Will you need to work out there?


Hi yes I understand there is a lot to consider especially in this climate. My wife and I will probably start with a holiday home rather than moving out to live and work. 

Thanks for your comments I will keep you all posted. The advice about renting because of falling prices is very useful and will be given due consideration!

Thanks


----------



## Charlie G (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Bob

Thanks for your advice I will look at the prices for another 12 months before I commit.

Cheers!!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

If your *100% confident* that you will be in a house in Spain for ten or more years then now or in a few months time, its a buyers market. If your in your sixties then you need to think hard because who's to say what your health will be in a decade or less. With prices still dropping and likely to remain that way for a couple more years yet you must look at the return you or your family will get on anything you buy in Spain now or next year. There are so many properties for sale that finding a punter even with lowered prices is hard...hence the empty properties.


----------

